# Gimp et X11



## Cpt_Cavern (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Petite question; afin de pouvoir modifier les photos que j'ai sur mon ibook acheté il y a 1 mois, j'ai téléchargé The Gimp et avec les conseils glanés sur le Forum, installé X11 depuis le dossier Applications.

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que je ne trouve trace de X11 nul part... je pense avoit fait un truc faut, mais je ne sais pas quoi. Si j'essaie de lance The Gimp, il me dit que X11 n'est pas démarré... Mais comment le démarrer???...

Merci d'avance de votre aide !

Olivier


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2005)

Tu entend quoi par 





			
				Cpt_Cavern a dit:
			
		

> install&#233; X11 depuis le dossier Applications.


?

T&#233;l&#233;charge le depuis cette page. Et regarde si ca marche.


----------



## Cpt_Cavern (19 Octobre 2005)

En fait, je voulais dire que j'ai installé X11 qui est "sauvé" mais pas installé. J'ai essayé de télécharger sur le lien, mais j'ai reçu un message en voulant installer, que j'avais déjà le logiciel en place. Comment je fais, maintenant, pour le lancer ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

Normalement quand X11 est correctement install&#233; tu n'a rien a faire de plus: il se lance tout seul a l'appel d'une application le n&#233;c&#233;ssitant.


----------



## nico/ (23 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Normalement quand X11 est correctement installé tu n'a rien a faire de plus: il se lance tout seul a l'appel d'une application le nécéssitant.




j'ai le même problème : il me dit de sélectionne un volume d'installation. le seul que j'ai, c'est macintosch hd, et il me dit que j'ai déjà un système plus récent, donc qu'il ne peut pas installer x11...


----------



## Cpt_Cavern (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut Nico !

C'est exactement mon problème... Help.......


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2005)

Cpt_Cavern a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nico !
> 
> C'est exactement mon problème... Help.......




Mais vous avez essayé de lancer une application X11 pour voir, genre GIMP ?


----------



## nico/ (26 Octobre 2005)

héhé on se retrouve partout, jptk!
pour lancer gimp, il dit qu'il faut installer x11. si je lance l'installation de x11 il dit qu'une version postérieure est déjà installée et qu'il ne peut donc pas l'installer. donc ça tourne en rond...


----------



## utc (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, que faire ? On n'est pas sur PC, donc &#231;a devrait &#234;tre plus simple !


----------



## benko (30 Octobre 2005)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me souci... 
On a l'impression que x11 est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; mais il ne se lance nulle part....


----------



## tilou (4 Novembre 2005)

Je suis un débutant chez mac, et j'ai aussi ce problème - help !


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Novembre 2005)

soit vous avez installé X11 lors de l'install de MacOS, et il se trouve dans /applications/utilitaires,

soit vous ne l'avez pas fait et il se trouve dans le package optional installtion du DVD de MacOS

Je pense que le lien qui a été donné correspond à X11 de 10.3, c'est pour cela que ça coince sur Tiger.

donc vous l'installez, et par exemple vous allez chercher Gimp ici
http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/

et ça devrait marcher.

Pour les plus aventurieux, on peut installer Gimp avec fink ou DarwinPorts
http://fink.sourceforge.net/
http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/


----------



## tilou (5 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les infos, tout est ok maintenant


----------



## meri (21 Mars 2006)

j'i installé X11, qui se lance, j'ai installé GIMP, mais quand j'essaie de lancer , il quitte  au bout de quelques secondes, sans se lancer réellement


----------



## inkisitor (21 Mars 2006)

exactement le meme probleme.....


----------



## fedo (21 Mars 2006)

Bompi propose une solution ici.


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Mars 2006)

c'est intéressant , j'ai le même problème depuis quelque temps; Gimp se lance, on voit le contour de l'écran d'accueil (splash screen) et ça plante, plus rien; 
dans la console, il semble que c'est Pango qui pose problème.

J'ai remis à neuf mon .xinitrc, ça ne change rien (et d'ailleurs je lance certaines applications, OOo par exemple, donc ce n'est pas la cause).
j'ai réinstallé DarwinPorts et Gimp via DP, ça ne change rien.
j'ai essayé avec le Gimmp.app du lien indiqué par Bompi, ça ne change rien.

Et ça marchait jusqu'il y a quelques semaines. si quelqu'un a une idée ?

ps : pour modos, peut être repasser le sujet en section Unix ?


----------



## inkisitor (22 Mars 2006)

moi quand je lance GIMP, X11 se lance puis se referme et j'obtient une erreur type 5..... que faire?


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Qu'appelles-tu "erreur type 5" ? Aurais-tu une petite image de la chose (je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça correspond).


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Mars 2006)

pour ceux qui ont le même problème que moi, il est répertorié sur le bugzilla d'OpenDarwin
http://bugzilla.opendarwin.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7950
soit faire la correction, soit attendre la mise à jour de Pango


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Mars 2006)

avec mise à jour de gtk2, glib, cairo et pango, le pb est résolu chez moi, Gimp et 
ethereal refonctionnent.


----------



## mirza (15 Avril 2006)

Je vais peut-être opérer un retour en arrière, mais j'ai le même problème que cité précédemment : 
X11 installé via les Developer Tools (du moins me semble-t-il), donc X11 qui ne veut pas s'installer puisqu'il existe déjà, mais tel quel The GIMP me répond qu'il ne trouve pas X11... 
et je ne m'en sors pas ! 

Peut-être que ça vient Tiger, et comme je n'ai pas le DVD sous la main (c'est l'ordi du bureau) je ne peux pas vérifier ça tout de suite. J'avais installé les D.T. via le web il y a qqs temps. Ça ne suffit pas alors, il me faut vraiment le DVD pour l'installer ?


----------



## ericb2 (18 Avril 2006)

ericb->mirza

Je me demande si tu n'a pas confondu l'installation de X11SDK.pkg (contient les fichiers d'en tête de la Xlib pour le développement) avec X11User.pkg, qui est le package que tu souhaites installer.

Je te conseille de lire attentivement le HowTo (page 2) que j'ai écrit pour l'installation d'OpenOffice.org,* mais aussi de X11*

C'est ici :* HowTo X11*

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## mirza (18 Avril 2006)

Oui oui, merci beaucoup. J'ai retrouvé mon DVD de Tiger et j'ai fait l'instal de X11User, depuis tout fonctionne, c'est trop bien (je finissais pas désespérer de le faire tourner ce logiciel !) 

Merci de ta réponse !


----------

